# Level 2 share pricing



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone use it?

I have been having a trial with ADVFN, which I love, but when the trial finishes, it will be £35 which is not worth it for me.

What I am looking for is a cheaper (free?) supplier, I probably only average about 20-30 trades per month with each trade worth about £7-10k. I feel I have benefitted from the level 2 pricing (even if I can waste hours watching the figures change!) but not to the extent of £35 per month!


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow 20-30 trades a month @ those prices i think £35 is a good investment 

Just out of interest APK were you using it on aim stocks? Which sector(s)? Are you self taught?

IIRC Barclays give it free depending on number of trades per month (i think i read it on here or iii)

Mark


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

I tend to jump in/out of ftse shares, looking more for stability/steady growth rather than anything too high risk.
My main shares are Barlcays/RBS/TW and buy switching last week I "gained" about 60 barclays (now £3.80) and about 300 RBS (now 47p) I simply buy, and then sell/buy the other as they change relative to each other, so small changes, and being able to see which way the market is going makes a difference.
Do find it very difficult though with a share such as Barclays where the flow is so large, but this morning, made a little on National express, which is relatively slow and you can see what is going on.

I am self taught, but probably have more enthusiam than skill!, started earlier this year with some sharesave shares my wife had, they had dropped from about £70k to about £5k!!! took the oppurtunity to transfer into an ISA, but had to sell/buy back again and actually increased my holding, then got hooked and tend to follow the markets while I am working.

I think TDW do free, but have to do over 75 trades per month?


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

My free trial is up soon on ADVFN, I can’t justify the cost just yet, but it is handy.
Thought I had missed the boat on NEX but put a spread bet on this morning and it’s winning (just) do you have a target for it APK or you just letting it run?


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

I sold NEX yesterday, just went in short term, if stagecoach take over they could jump to £5, but if not will fall back below £3.50? so too much of a risk for me, except to jump in and out of .

III ae £20 for level 2, so may be worth considering?


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Naked trader does a deal on ADVFN go to his website, actually don't, here you go.
Call advfn 0207 070 0909 say you want the Robbie Burns Level 2 offer and get it for £299 for the 1st year. £24.92 per month!

HTH

PAul


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

freon warrior said:


> Naked trader does a deal on ADVFN go to his website, actually don't, here you go.
> Call advfn 0207 070 0909 say you want the Robbie Burns Level 2 offer and get it for £299 for the 1st year. £24.92 per month!
> 
> HTH
> ...


getting better, but still more than III


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Yeah but with ADVFN you can get plus markets too, not sure you can with III. Plus the research tools etc are great.


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

APK said:


> I sold NEX yesterday, just went in short term, if stagecoach take over they could jump to £5, but if not will fall back below £3.50? so too much of a risk for me, except to jump in and out of .
> 
> III ae £20 for level 2, so may be worth considering?


Up about 10 points this morning, might get out soon, could be worth getting on and off.

Just opened a buy spread on British Airways on the back of the run up to a possible Iberia merger this year and the 300p RBS price target (raised from 225p) got in at 218 now at 217, good start :lol:


----------

